# New...Just looking for marriage advice



## Angel_Rae (Oct 19, 2019)

Married for 10 years together for 12, in a very toxic marriage. I just need someone who understands what I am going through.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Welcome, and sorry you are here. Just start and you'll get some comfort hopefully.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Hello and welcome! You are amoung friends here.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Feel free to post your details in this thread and we will try to help. Welcome to TAM.


----------

